# Frank & Rita



## Frank&Rita

Rita and I were married yesterday, Saturday July 12, 2008, making wine together till death do us part.


----------



## Joanie

Congratulations, Frank and Best Wishes, Rita!!! I'm delighted for both of you!!! I wish you much love and happiness always!!


----------



## Waldo

Congratulations !!!















Two Hearts, Two Minds
In Time, Did Find
One path





*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## grapeman

Congratulations you two! Hope the joy and hapiness continues for all time. Now get back to winemaking!


----------



## swillologist

Congrats! May you have many years of happy wine making.


----------



## uavwmn

Frank &amp; Rita, may all your days be filled with happiness and a good bottle of wine!!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Congratulations...Hope the magic never ends.


----------



## Bert

Congratulations Frank and Rita....Best Wishes to the both of you...


----------



## rgecaprock

*



Mr. and Mrs. Turner,



*


*I think you have found true happiness in each other and I am so happy for you.*

*Ramona*


----------



## PolishWineP

*Congratulations to you, Rita and Frank! May you have many years of laughter and love! Marriage between two people who truly like and love each other is a thing of beauty. I believe it is time for wedding cake! 








At toast, to Rita and Frank: May your love for each other and friendship with each other continue forever! Cheers!*


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Congrats! Best wishes to you both!


----------



## Dean

Congrats!


----------



## Wade E

Im very happy for you 2!


----------



## jobe05

Congrats Frank &amp; Rita.............

May you always be blessed.


----------



## Michael Vino

Frank and Rita Congraulations and Best Wishes for a long happy marriage.


Cheers!


----------



## OilnH2O

I hope it's not too late to jump on board and wish you* heartiest congrats!*</font> Wow, the future is really bright for you both and we're happy for you!


----------



## peterCooper

Congratulations to the both of you. May your love, friendship and companionship grow day by day.

PS does this mean we can't call you Stinkie any more?


----------



## smurfe

I already said congrats on the IM the other day but once again, congrats. See she has you all in line already as well to with the new user name and all.


----------



## grapeman

smurfe said:


> See she has you all in line already as well to with the new user name and all.




Frank you will always be our little AAAStinker- erh.... Stinkie


----------



## Frank&Rita

Went to Southwest Harbor for a few days on leg one of our honeymoon, had some Steamed Mussles out on Isleboro Island, went in our blow-up boat.


----------



## Frank&Rita

It would be easier to smile if I wasn't holding the camera.


----------



## Frank&Rita

We had dinner at a dinner theater on night, it was great.


----------



## Frank&Rita

After a great dinner, the waiters and waitresses put on the show.


----------



## Frank&Rita

We stayed in a Bed and Breakfast.


----------



## Frank&Rita

We went fishing but no luck there.


----------



## Frank&Rita

One last walk on the dock before going home, oh yea, we went to 2 wineries and a brewing company but forgot to take pictures!!..lol...sorry.


----------



## swillologist

Looks like you have a great time Frank. I hope there are many more in your future. Oh and great pictures also.


----------



## uavwmn

Frank &amp; Rita, wonderful pictures. They also make wonderful memories.




Enjoy life and wine to its fullest~


----------



## Waldo

And a great time was had by all........Thanks for sharing stinkie


----------



## Wade E

Hi Frank &amp; Rita! At that Bed &amp; Breakfast, is that a upside down carboy cooler?



That gives me an idea!


----------



## grapeman

Thanks for letting us share in the festivities Frand AND Rita. You two have an absolutely fun time by the looks. Do you think that having a vineyard at a Bed and Breakfast in the country would be a draw for the B&amp;B? I am looking to site some more vines, and I have a B&amp;B a couple miles from home at a large old farmhouse with a perfect vineyard site.


----------



## Frank&Rita

Rita and I went to Cape Cod to visit my brother last weekend, we stopped in Ipswitch Mass. at the famous Clam Box in search of the worlds best fried clams, they were very good, but we stopped in Yarmouth Maine on the way home and had some as good or better, so the great clam search goes on!!


----------



## Frank&Rita

We visited the Cape Cod Winery in Falmouth Mass. and took pictures this time!!


----------



## Frank&Rita

My brother picked us up in his new truck, an F-350 twin turbo deisel, Harley Davidson edition, Ford installed 10" lift, I was wondering how to get in it, but when you open the door a step come out from underneath. (he's doing OK)


----------



## Frank&Rita

He took us out fishing twice, we only got seasick once..lol...Rita caught a bluefish the second day.


----------



## Frank&Rita

You can only buy lobsters in Maine around 4 pounds, you can get jumbos in New Hampshire, I asked my brother how large they can get them on Mass. He picked up his cell phone at dinner and had a 12 pounder for us to take home the next morning!!


----------



## Frank&Rita

We had lobster dinners for 2 nights and I ate till I was full..lol
That's a 9" X 13" pan.


----------



## Frank&Rita

One claw, that's a meal...lol


----------



## Waldo

Damn you Stinkie...I just got ready for work and nowI done went and slobbered all over myself and gotta go change shirts again.


----------



## grapeman

I guess those are the advantages of living on the coast! Dang that is a big lobster!


----------



## uavwmn

Oh my gosh!!!!! Makes me homesick for the ONLY great seafood in the world!!!! The East Coast!! Born and raised on the Chesapeake Bay, living in AZ, I miss the water and the seafood.


Thanks for sharing the picures of Maine, seafood and water.





And you two are two peas in a pod!!


----------



## bj4271

Ah, I remember the days. Back in the early 80's I was stationed at Pease AFB in Portsmouth, NH. We used to cross the bridge to Kittery, Me * there was an island under the bridge where we would get lobster for a buck apiece.


----------



## Wade E

Thanks for sharing Frank. My grandmother lived in Yarmouthport. My brothers best friend used to own a seafood store a few towns over from where I live and he had a 25 lb'er there once.


----------



## Frank&Rita

So we had some 1lb lobsters last week and after the big boy it was like eating crayfish, but there's nothing wrong with crayfish, ya just gots to open more...lol


----------



## Waldo

Thats all we can get down this way stinkie..And Red Lobster is migjty proud of them too


----------



## AlFulchino

Frank&amp;Rita said:


> Rita and I went to Cape Cod to visit my brother last weekend, we stopped in Ipswitch Mass. at the famous Clam Box in search of the worlds best fried clams, they were very good, but we stopped in Yarmouth Maine on the way home and had some as good or better, so the great clam search goes on!!




just saw this pic...my brother llives right near this...and he swears by it...everytime i am near there, i try to get some food there but the line has always been an hour or so long...i must be picking the wrong days


----------



## Frank&Rita

The Hops are coming along nicely, time to pick soon.


----------



## Frank&Rita

Maters are coming along also.


----------



## Wade E

WOW! Those hops have really come along way Frank.


----------



## Waldo

How about a big platter of "Fried Green Tomatoes" *Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## Frank&Rita

We went on a wine tour last week to Bartlet Winery in Gouldsboro Maine, they make really good fruit wines.


----------



## Frank&Rita

Stopped by the ocean to watch a lobsterman pull his pots.


----------



## Wade E

You two know ho to have fun.


----------



## rgecaprock

Great Pictures.


You guys do know how to have fun!!!


Ramona


----------



## Frank&Rita

Cut the hops vines down and hung them in the house to dry, thought I had a whole bunch and listed a pound for sale on Ebay, tuned out I had a pound and just enough to make an IPA when I get time!! Hops don't weigh much after they dry!! OK can't show that picture it's too big to load and my new computer has VISTA and it STINKS!!!!


I'm making Ginger Beer now adding 8oz of Ginger juice to my American Light beer kit, making it a health tonic, drinking my way to good health!!


----------



## Frank&Rita

My 15 gallon mini brew, more to come later...


----------



## Frank&Rita

I have 10 kegs, looking to start kegging some day, only makes sense now that I have 27 cases of Grolsch bottles...lol


----------



## Frank&Rita

Someone asked me to post more pictures, I said how many times do you want to see my sweetheart and me eat lobsters???
One more time I guess, the price is really low so we are trying to help end the supply glut!!


----------



## Frank&Rita

So anyways, we have 12 gallons of blueberry in the primary, 12 gallons of Ginger beer in the primarys, and today we started 6 gallons of Bartlet pear wine, seeded the pears then mashed them in my Vita mix and boiled them in my beer pot and cooled it with the wort chiller also added 10 cans of 100% Niagara concentrate, then strained it all out. Used lavin 1116 yeast.


----------



## Wade E

Looks like life is just dandy over there F&amp;R. What is that Mini-Brew, does it have a heating element in there?


----------



## grapeman

Must be fall is approaching. You two are getting more serious now with winemaking like the rest of us. You are getting a good supply of beer up for the winter. You should keep yourself a couple ounces of your hops. If you sell it all, then you will need to buy some more to do the next 27 cases of beer!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Been wondering what you two had been up to.....

Looks like your having fun and making lots of good brews aand wines to get you through winter....

Thanks for the photos....


----------



## rgecaprock

Mr. and Mrs. Maine Lobster.


You guys are livin the life up there!!! I was wondering......can you get tired of lobster??




Ramona


----------



## Frank&Rita

Wade, the Mini Brew is a conical fermentor, I'm rigging up a canning jar for the bottom so I can keep the valve open all the time, it supposed to let the yeast settle out so you don't need to go to a carboy, the only problem I see would be using oak chips or other floaty stuff like whats in reds, I am going to test it on a white wine, after I stablize and fine it I have a CO2 system set up to blanket the wine from oxygen, then I think I'll just make beer in it.




All the beer kits I make come with the hops, but I'm going to make an IPA with my hops from scratch soon.
Ramona, so far we have proven you don't get sick of Lobster, I was on vacation a week ago and we had lobsters or steamers 4 nights out of 10...lol


----------



## Wade E

That is pretty cool F&amp;R. Sounds like you have been living like a King and Queen or is that slaves since that is what slaves used to eat(lobsters), can you imagine that. I have a C02 tank, is that what you mean by system or do you have a set up to distribute it into a the fermenter? If so Id be interested in seeing this.


----------



## Waldo

HEYYYYYYYYY STINKIEEEEEEEEEEE!!! BETTER DUCK PODNER !!


Hurricane watch for Maine as Kyle heads north


----------



## Frank&Rita

Waldo, The huricane was a nightmare!! The ground was wet from the rain, leave fell off the trees, well maybe it wasn't all that bad, the lovely Rita pick-up 4 one pound lobsters on the way home the night of the storm, it wasn't anything here, but we were afraid it would disrupt our supply of seafood!! We were right the clam flats are shut down for a week.
I had to go to New Jersey to see my dying Dad Monday, 530 miles to his house, came back Tuesday and stopped in New Hampshire at Sanders Lobster Pound, right down on the docks in old Portsmouth, good thing I had a good map!! bought the $106 12 pound lobster for two...lol (my sweety loves lobsters!!)


----------



## Frank&Rita

PS we are wearing our Lobster eating shirts...lol


----------



## NorthernWinos

That's one BIG lobster.....Looks fabulous.


----------



## Wade E

Good Lord that looks delish!


----------



## rgecaprock

*Frank, Sorry to hear about your dad...but I kind of know that history*
*a little.*
*You guys......are just living large among all of the buckets and contraptions you all have.....and the "giant" at the center of it all.*

*If I could I would do a Pop-in and see it all for myself....*

*You guys are the best......and I wish you much happiness!!!!*

*Happiness to you in Lobster and each other!!!!!!*

*Ramona*


----------



## Waldo

My condolonce on your Dad Stinkie


----------



## Frank&Rita

My dads had a good life, hes 86, has alztimers, which might be good, when his wife died 6 months ago he didn't understand. He kept asking me if I was happy, I said real happy, he said good, thats the most important thing, out of the mouths of babes.


----------



## Joanie

That's so sad and so sweet at the same time.


----------



## Frank&Rita

After 21, 12 hour shifts I finally had a few days off, Rita and I started 2 batches of Chocolate Stout, and yesterday we juiced 4 bushels of apples to start 8 gallons of apple wine. (I had apple slop flying everywhere!!) 





*Edited by: Frank&Rita *


----------



## Frank&Rita

*Edited by: Frank&Rita *


----------



## NorthernWinos

Did you run 8 gallons through that little juicer??? 
That's a lot of work, tho am sure you enjoy being in the kitchen together.....


----------



## rgecaprock

*



Frank,







I don't think there is any such thing as a few days off for you!!!!*


----------



## Frank&Rita

We made 6 gallons of juice then 2 gallons of sugar water with 15 pounds of sugar to get to 8 gallons at 1.106SG


----------



## Frank&Rita

I had 2 days off!!!!!!!
Took my sweetypie to Ba Haba (Bar Harbor) Maine for an overnight.
Had dinner at Geddy's (geddys.com)


----------



## Frank&Rita

Rita liked the Magarita...


----------



## Frank&Rita

I had a Bar Harbor Brewing company Stout, came with a paper bag cozy you got to keep!!


----------



## Frank&Rita

I climbed Caddilac Mountain!!!!!!


----------



## Frank&Rita

Back-up dear, the cars in the picture....


----------



## Frank&Rita

Balancing rock, I don't know where the name comes from?


----------



## Frank&Rita

Last picture, see ya later from Ba Haba!! PS we had a GREAT time!!


----------



## rgecaprock

*Whaaa



!!! I want to go to Maine!!!!! *


*Ramona*


----------



## Waldo

You two are having a blast aren't ya stinkie.........Proud for the both of you buddy !!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Looks like a fun time in a beautiful spot....

Enjoy the journey.....Life's a trip.


----------



## PolishWineP

It sure does look like you had a great time!


----------



## Frank&Rita

We worked on wines the otherday, we stablized and fined a pear wine we made from fresh pears, it had 2' of sludge on the bottom.


----------



## Frank&Rita




----------



## Waldo

Bout time to rack that one stinkie


----------



## Frank&Rita

We went ice fishing this weekend at Rita's camp, was a great time even though we just caught one fish, a Brookie that Rita really enjoyed!! (sorry no picture of the fish)


----------



## NorthernWinos

Looks like a fun time...
You don't have much snow out there...
Nor does it look very cold...That make it a bit more fun.
How thick is the ice????


----------



## Frank&Rita

The ice was 12 to 18 inches thick, nice day around 20 degrees out and the camp is 100 feet from the water, best ice shack I have ever been in...lol


----------



## Frank&Rita

I thought I'd post the pictures to show our southern friends what we do for fun up here in the winter wonderland...


----------



## grapeman

Fun time fishing on the little lake. Nice tip-ups. I bet you were glad you had the power auger. 


Batten down the hatches Frank. The snow's a coming again! ANother foot expected here. You will probably get even more there tomorrow.


----------



## Wade E

Man, all those holes and only 1 fish! Glad you 2 are having such a great time. Every picture shows you 2 were made for each other!


----------



## rgecaprock

Great Pictures you two......Show us the inside of the cabin...it looks pretty cozy up there in the north land.




Ramona


----------



## Frank&Rita

I had to go to New Jersey to bury my Dad so ice fishing is on hold, but Rita and I did stop on the way home in Hew Hampshire to pick up two 6lb lobsters!! (You can't get then any larger than 4lbs in Maine)







Rita gets silly when she is near a big lobster...lol


----------



## PolishWineP

Frank, Sorry to hear about your dad.


----------



## Wade E

Very sorry about your loss Frank. I think Id be silly if that lobster was in front of me too!!!!!!! That big ss bowl would have to be full of drawn butter though!


----------



## rgecaprock

Frank,


Sorry about loosing your father but I think you were somewhat prepared for that but it is still a hard loss. At least you saw him not too long ago.


My sympathies,
Ramona


----------



## Waldo

Our sympathy and prayers go out to you and your family stinkie on the loss of your Dad


----------



## NorthernWinos

Keep your memories close to your heart.....
Your Dad will always be with you...


----------



## Frank&Rita

I'm going in for Hernia surgery Wednesday the 18th, I need to find a new way to lift these carboys and primarys!!! I was making beer the otherday and after when I was taking a shower, things were out of place, got my attention real quick, I have had no pain but things gots to get fixed.


----------



## rgecaprock

Gotta get that fixed.Don't want to be out of commission too long.


Take it easy Frank.


Ramona


----------



## grapeman

If they do a laproscopic procedure, it won't take very long forthe procedure to be done on an outpatient basis and you can get back to work in a few days. Good luck Frank (I'm assuming this isn't Rita



)!


----------



## Wade E

Gotta get the vacuum racking pump Frank, I have a bad back and that is why I broke down and bought a unit like Appleman and let me tell you it is great. I can rack up from the floor so I dont have to pick anything up but an empty carboy anymore. Believe it or not we are getting older even if we choose to ignore it. You can degas and also filter with it too.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Sorry to hear about this Frank...
Take care and hope they get things back in order....

Now, this vacuum pump sounds like a good idea...then I could make wine by myself and not be so dependent.


----------



## Wade E

I bought mine on Ebay for $115


----------



## NorthernWinos

Thanks Wade...That beats a sore back.
Jim complained a bit the other day...he lifted a 5 gallon carboy and commented he liked lifting them better than the 6's....So, that was the first clue that they are getting heavy.


----------



## gaudet

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;item=120374808025

Northern, clear out your PM inbox, you are maxxed out.............. I tried to send this link and more info to you.


----------



## Wade E

If you are interested in buying 1 of these ask the seller and make sure they will sell to you as some will only sell to a person in the medical field. My friend just bought the same unit as appleman for $39 plus shipping which was $25. It doesnt have to be brand new as the only thing that touches your wine is the hoses which you use for racking. Make sure it is an aspirator pump as there are other kinds of vacuum pumps sold at wine stores which run the wine through the motor and also are not oiless so spew oil out the exhaust.


----------



## gaudet

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;item=120374808025

This seller does not require validation and will sell it to you. This item has been relisted at least once, so they are asking a little more than people are willing to pay for it at this time. I'd give it until the last day and see if anyone bids. If it closes without a sale. email them about your interest in the item and you were concerned that you couldn't buy it because of possible restrictions that they stated on the auction. Perhaps you can get it at a lower price.


----------



## Waldo

Hope all goes well for you stinkie


----------



## grapeman

NW if they ask about your need for the unit, just tell them you are a recurrent cancer patient who needs respiratory therapy during treatments. That should do it for you.


----------



## gaudet

Thank God for your respiratory therapists





We and your Nurses keep your doctors from hurting you


----------



## NorthernWinos

Thanks everyone for the information and links....

I am a recurring Cancer patient who's husband needs it to transfer wine...would that work???





I did empty my Inbox now....


----------



## pelican

Northern Winos said:


> Thanks everyone for the information and links....
> 
> I am a recurring Cancer patient who's husband needs it to transfer wine...would that work???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did empty my Inbox now....



Well, if it's to help Jim.... hmmm... have him call Mr. Pelican. I think we have some spare bits of something along those lines sitting around. Maybe the boys can come up with a trade, maybe make a trade for a minibike or something??


----------



## Frank&Rita

Well, I'm trying to get caught up befroe tomorrow morning!!! I did two batches of wine last night, a Spagnols Super Tuscan and a Spagnols Rosso Grande Eccellente (something like that) they are both grape skin kits, my wife likes BIG REDS and Super tuscan is her favorite!! She said the Eccellente was weak kinda like her house wine Red Zinfandel that is a Vino-del-Vita kit that sells for 60 bucks as compared to the grape skin kits that are around 150. Anyways I kegged the wines and will either bottle them later right out of the kegs (5 gallon corny's, I set up a nitrogen system to be able to put the Red Zinfandel on tap) I had six bottles of wine from each kit to bottle, I picked out the bottles ZORKS would work on and used them, much easier than bringing out the corker. Tonight I'm thinking I will keg the two Red Zinfandel kits that are ready, then I'll be pretty much caught up. I'm not lifting, I called my neighbor to come lift the carboys to the top shelf last night, and I have a small cart to move the kegs with. Surgery tomorrow morning.


----------



## rgecaprock

*Frank,*


*Wishing you a quick recovery. Isn't that an outpatient procedure? Glad you got caught up with your wines. Will you be out of work for a couple of days or is that where you are going to rest and recover in the Fishbowl!!!!!



*

*Take care, I'll be thinking about you..............Ramona*


----------



## Waldo

Hoping you have a speedy rcovery stinkie. I know you will be pampered for a few days. Relax and enjoy it


----------



## grapeman

Good luck Frank, it isn't bad. For me it was being able to get up after the surgery to leave. They couldn't get my blood pressure high enough for me to get right back up so I had to stay for a few hours. I was back at my desk the next day- just no heavy lifting for a few days.


----------



## Wade E

Hope you feel better soon Frank, take a look at those aspirator pumps, they work well. Im very surprised about the Rosso Grande Eccellente as mine is pretty strong, just a tad weaker then the Super Tuscan but not much.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Hang in there Frank...Rita will take good care of you and you'll be back in the swing real soon....


----------



## Wade E

I dont think its the wine or beer that has hurt your back though, I think its all those huge Lobsters! 














Lobsters
are long-lived and can be huge. The record-holder, caught off New
England in 1934, was a 44.4-pound (20.14-kilogram) beast thought to be
at least 100 years old.


----------



## jobe05

Wish you the best of luck Frank. The best advise for a quick recovery I can offer is to not over do it for a month or so............

You have a wonderful wife now who I'm sure will take excellent care of you...... and I agree with Wade about the lobster............ Next time you get the urge to get lobster you just stop for a minute.......... think of my address and ship them to me........... Hate to do it, but I don't want to see such a nice guy like you suffer like this..........


----------



## rgecaprock

*Frank doesn't know how to do anything in a small way!!! *



*Hope that isn't true for the hernia!!!*

*Rita......you will have a hard time keeping him down, no heavy lobster lifting, no........maple buckets.....don't even think about that......if the sap is running you might have to lock him in the chicken coop.*

*I'll be checking on you....*


*Ramona*


----------



## Frank&Rita

I had my surgery at 8am today and was sent home at 11:30, I have no pain and am just fine, just have to sit here and be spoiled by my sweetheart, Rita, She it trying out Red Zinfandel on tap tonight for the first time, I'll post pictures tomorrow, her tap handle is a big red lobster claw....WHAT ELSE???


----------



## grapeman

Yeah, it's not fair is it Frank. Used to be you had a big scar to show for the operation. Now, you get sent home as quick as they can wake you up and all you have is 3 little band-aids and maybe a couple stitches



It doesn't have the same sympathy factor- but at least it doesn't hurt so much! 


Don't be surprised if a thing or two turn black and blue. When the doc warned me about that I thought he was nuts, turned out he was right and I was the one with black and blue nuts



.


----------



## swillologist

Glad to hear things went well for you Frank. I hope the rest of your recovery goes as well.


----------



## jobe05

Glad everything went well Frank. 

My neighbor had a serious tear a few weeks ago, around the first of January and he is just now getting around............. He's a big baby and doesn't drink enough wine though.........


----------



## Waldo

Glad it went ok stinkie..behave yourself now and let Rita do her thing and pamper you. Dont want any setbacks on this one buddy


----------



## Frank&Rita

appleman said:


> Yeah, it's not fair is it Frank. Used to be you had a big scar to show for the operation. Now, you get sent home as quick as they can wake you up and all you have is 3 little band-aids and maybe a couple stitches
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't have the same sympathy factor- but at least it doesn't hurt so much!
> 
> 
> Don't be surprised if a thing or two turn black and blue. When the doc warned me about that I thought he was nuts, turned out he was right and I was the one with black and blue nuts
> 
> 
> 
> .



I'm glad you told me this or I would have been calling the doc Friday night!!!!
.......AAAHHHHHHHH........


----------



## grapeman

Hard to imagine that would happen, but I guess it is common.


I just hope you don't have the continuing pain in them for several months like I did. It was worse than the hernia. They say it is a slight risk but they can nick the nerve going to them. Well guess what? They nicked mine but good! The pain was constant. I waited two weeks or so until the follow up check and told the doc about it. He said, well I can give you a shot for it. He stuck the needle in my abdomen slowly and threaded it into the nerve/blood vessel bundle and slowly injected the stuff. That hurt like HECK and he said, now don't move. Seemed like 10 minutes. If the pain persists, come back and I will give you another shot!! Guess what- the pain persisted, but I stuck it out for about 3 or 4 months until the pain went away on it's own. No way was I going to go back for another one of them shots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Stay well and stay warm and dry Frank. Hope you didn't get all that snow Bilbo got there in Maine. Wouldn't want you out shoveling yet!


----------



## Frank&Rita

We got ALL the snow here!! The Lovely Rita has been shoveling all day.

I haven't had any pain from this Hernia ever, some discomfort after the operation when getting up and down but I never took any of the pain pills, it makes it hard to sit here and not do anything!!

(I haven't been able to post pictures here for 2 days now?)


----------



## grapeman

I don't remember Frank. Do you have dial-up internet access or cable/DSL? I just uploaded a picture to your post and then deleted it. It was very slow but did upload.


----------



## Frank&Rita

Deep woods Dial Up...


----------



## grapeman

Probably the phone lines are noisy with all the snow. That kicks the modems back in speed and makes the situation worse. Hopefully it will improve as the weather does.


----------



## AAASTINKIE

Went to Cape Cod fishing with my brother JT and his friend John yesterday, I caught a 39" Striped Bass and a Bluefish, JT got 2 keeper Stripers, We had a great time, stopped in Portsmouth NH and picked up a 11lb lobster for the Lovely Rita on the way home, but how many pictures of lobsters do you want to see??


----------



## Wade E

Nice catches there you 2 although Im betting what you caught on the way home would taste better!


----------



## rrawhide

great great great job - - -


nice catch!!!


congratulations


rrawhide


----------



## grapeman

Oh man Stinkie Frank. I thought for sure you were going to be in trouble with Rita. You went out and caught the Stripper! Then I saw the pictures and realizwd it was "Stripers" you caught!


----------



## AAASTINKIE

Just so you know Rita and I are still alive and well, Rita has a camp on a lake here in Maine and we spend all available time fishing, I did buy this laptop so I can check the weather reports here, we don't rough it too bad as I have put A/C and electric heat in the camp and we have a phone to hook dial-up to, but we are out in the "woods" enough that cell phones don't work here. 
We still make wine and beer, have two wine primary's always going along with 4 beer primary's.


----------



## grapeman

Thank's for checkin in Frank. Always great to hear from you.


----------



## Wade E

Wow Frank, glad to hear from you again. Good to hear that you and the Lovely rita are still one. Do you still have that awesome beer cooler?


----------



## Waldo

Good to hear from you stinkie.......Tell Rita Hi !!!


----------



## AAASTINKIE

Wade said:


> Wow Frank, glad to hear from you again. Good to hear that you and the Lovely rita are still one. Do you still have that awesome beer cooler?



Yes we still have the kegerator, 3 beers on tap and 2 red wines for the lovely Rita, last night Rita said one of her wines were empty and I went to get a new keg out of the wine cellar and they were all empty!! I need to get caught up, there is plenty in the carboys....


----------



## Waldo

What ya gonna refill it with


----------



## AAASTINKIE

I normally fill the kegs with Spagnol's Grand Cru International kits, they have dried grape skins and run around $80 here, Rita likes them and says for the extra few dollars they are very good. But her favorite is Spagnol's Super Tuscan, that runs $120 and I bottle that.
Today is pretty much the last day of fishing here as tomorrow heavy rain is called for, I spooled up two poles with lead core line (my first try at this) and will try to catch some salmon today, I just finished sewing some smelts.


----------



## Wade E

You are supposed to eat smelts not sew with them! hehehe. Never heard of that my friend.


----------



## AAASTINKIE

Well, I ain't been around here for a while!! was busy this year selling my house out in the woods, moved into Rita's house in the city, 6.5 acres, this is going to be rough, but it is nice to be close to town, and HIGH SPEED INTERNET!! Don't have the wine making operation set up yet, but did order 4 Super Tuscan kits to get me going. Been busy this month trying to get a deer, today is the last chance, so I better get off of here and go HUNT!! I'll be back.....


----------



## ibglowin

Welcome back!


----------



## paubin

Welcome back Frank !

Pete


----------



## Waldo

Welcome back STINKIE..Tell Rita howdy for me.


----------



## Wade E

Glad to see you back. Do you still have that awesome beer cooler?


----------



## Runningwolf

Welcome back, let us know how you made out.


----------



## AAASTINKIE

No Deer, glad that's over!!
7 tap kegerator is in the basement, not hooked up yet, think I'm going to put a 4 tap tower on the kitchen counter and plumb the hoses up to it from the basement. I need to build a wine area in the basement first and it's not on the top of my list...They got this wine at Walmart for 2.77 a bottle and it ain't bad....in an emergency.....


----------



## Wade E

That tap coming up will be awesome, although youll want to insulate the hoses really good or youll foam up bad Ive heard from the temp loss.


----------

